# Latest news



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

I've had my dreaded talk with Canada HR and she's confirmnig what Auld_Yin was saying. For internal transfer, there is no need for the Canadian government to confirm the job offer (on the basis of it having been advertised on the Canadian market for 2 weeks at least, within the 3 months preceeding the job offer). So that's the good news. *Auld_Yin*, I thought you might like to know.

The bad news is that there are barely any opportunities in our offices in Canada for my role, so I'd need to report to the US. She told me this was a very common structure. 

So am going to mull it over and will keep you guys up to date.


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

Argh. I have spent the best part of my day e-mailing US and Canada HR about the ins and outs and it is frankly soul-wrenching... Noone quite has the full or definite answer on the TN status. Ball is back in their court. 

Nerve-wrecking stuff. To think I havne't even started with the government emmigration process. That's going to be an admin nightmare, I fear!


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

Right, after round and round of e-mails to HR, Legal, Recruitment, Management, etc. we seem to have hit a brick wall. Because I am the one requesting a transfer, they are not ready to commit to any kind support (financial, or through a flexible start date) to accommodate for the fact that we'll be moving transatlantic. This means that I would potentially have to go alone for a few months, and leave my husband/kid/dog behind until our house is sold and I have found suitable accommodation for our family. 

I had hoped I could start from Europe until our house was well on its way to being sold, and hop back and forth my on-site presence when really required. With my kind of work, it's not that extraordinary (I used to commute Amsterdam - Melbourne...). But it seems a no-go. 

I'll digest the situation and review our options for a bit. But I'll take some distance from the forum for a while to let it all sink and make sure we're not being silly continuing with the plan. 

Cheers for all the help and support and info, though!


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

born_expat said:


> I've had my dreaded talk with Canada HR and she's confirmnig what Auld_Yin was saying. For internal transfer, there is no need for the Canadian government to confirm the job offer (on the basis of it having been advertised on the Canadian market for 2 weeks at least, within the 3 months preceeding the job offer). So that's the good news. *Auld_Yin*, I thought you might like to know.
> 
> The bad news is that there are barely any opportunities in our offices in Canada for my role, so I'd need to report to the US. She told me this was a very common structure.
> 
> So am going to mull it over and will keep you guys up to date.


Might not be so bad, where in the U.S could you go? When I was younger, before I got a really good paying job, I would have given anything to have been able to move to the U.S. The U.S isn't as bad as alot of Canadians, Europeans etc make it out to be. Lower taxes, lower cost of living just to name a few advantages. But if you have a choice, choose somewhere warm, like Hawaii, southern California, Arizona, Florida etc.


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

carlb said:


> Might not be so bad, where in the U.S could you go? When I was younger, before I got a really good paying job, I would have given anything to have been able to move to the U.S. The U.S isn't as bad as alot of Canadians, Europeans etc make it out to be. Lower taxes, lower cost of living just to name a few advantages. But if you have a choice, choose somewhere warm, like Hawaii, southern California, Arizona, Florida etc.


Right now, the choice is between staying in NL, moving back to the UK, or trying our luck in Canada.


----------

